# Amazon doing Free Delivery to Ireland



## irishlinks (7 Oct 2009)

Amazon are offering free delivery here on orders over £25 (incl VAT) with the new 
Just in time before the Christmas shopping starts!


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 Oct 2009)

Just be careful that the item you buy is from Amazon themselves and not a 3rd party as it only applies to Amazon items. I nearly got caught out with something similar before (used the 1-click ordering which meant the order was processed before I realised shipping was not free!).


----------



## bananas (9 Oct 2009)

Thanks irishlinks, used it successfully today to make a start on the christmas shopping!!


----------

